# Can't wait any longer



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I have to go see this weekend. May not stick anything but I have to know if any are heading in yet. Anyone else been yet?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I am like you...........I got a new gig pole and head and building a new LED light set. Can not wait. 
Be sure to give us an update on your trip.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I can't take it anymore either so I'm going tonight.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm going too... I have to test out my new light system which I'll post pics of later. I don't really care if I don't see any - more of a test run. If I stick one or even find clear water for that matter it will be a bonus.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Good luck all, last year this time had a few fish under my belt, but water has been muddy over here. Went out Monday night and everywhere in the Niceville area looked like dark chocolate. Hope it is better elsewhere, I am assuming around Destin on an incoming tide will be better, but havent had the chance to get down that way.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Just got back. New lights = good. Water quality = bad bad bad. Wind = ok. Tide = not what I like. Still managed two good ones in just 2 hours looking and passed over a few smaller ones. Will post the light contraption I came up with after some slight modifications.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

On my way home now. Managed to find ten. Vis was about 5 ft tide was good at first then went slack. Ok night couple more weeks to get good if it stays warm.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Impressive, nice to see some fish!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Looks like a fresh flounder dinner (or two) is on tap.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, it wasn't too cold, I stayed dry, everything worked, boat still leaks. Didn't see any fish but can't complain. I'm sure I was too far up the river, water was still very cold. Maybe if I get bored tonight I'll head further south and try again. Looks like some of you did ok last night. Congrats.


----------

